# Bakhuis problem



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

This afternoon, I noticed one of my bakhuis was sitting in the little water-filled Petri dish-type container that I had set up for them in case they need to "soak". My frogs do this every now and then, but normally they wriggle around while soaking, but this bakhuis was absolutely motionless. That roused my concern a little, so I took a closer look and noticed that she* was holding her mouth slightly open. Now I'm fairly concerned about what's going on. She began hopping around when I sprayed her with the misting bottle.

What could cause this? The viv temperature is probably in the low-mid 80s, and the frog isn't showing any bloat or other signs of illness, just the soaking in the dish and the open mouth. Looking more closely, the right side of her body looks a little "concave", for lack of a better word, too. 

Pictures:

NOTE: The angle on this picture exaggerates how much the right side has "caved in" a bit. The second one shows it better.


















Any ideas what could be wrong with her?

*I'm not 100% sure that it's a female, but the toes coupled with the lack of calling or breeding from these two are suggesting so.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Low to mid eighties?


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I heard that's towards the upper end of the temperature range for tincs but they're still okay at that level. I have turned out the lights in the event that the problem is overheating. THe other bakhuis has its mouth closed, however.

Now its mouth is at basically it's full gape, I'm getting worried.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Another update: Since the lights were turned out, the bakhuis' mouth is not open as wide as it was, but still a little wider than it is in the pictures.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

imo, frog in water dish + vivarium in low to mid 80's + a sick frog/stiff open mouth (I'm not exactly sure how this would relate...maybe frogs pant when they are hot?)+ symptoms slightly subsiding after heat radiating light is turned off=overheating vivarium. I'd cool off that vivarium, QUICK.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

The viv has cooled off, and as it's dark now, the frogs have "gone to bed". I'll see how the frog is doing in the morning.


----------

